# X250 Servicing



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folks, I'm looking for advice re Servicing as I have had conflicting Info from Fiat agents and independants. The Van is 2007 and was serviced at 13864 miles on 15/2/08. by Fiat agents. Was serviced on 15/4/10 by a local Garage at 22584 miles. Only 5000 miles since last Service now 27497. The Fiat garage now want to replace an Aux. drive belt. Air & Oil filters and add fuel treatment.What would you do?. Does it need another Service yet? Thanks, Doug.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

No mention of the Fuel Filter ?


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Think that was also included. Thanks .


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Firstly I would try and obtain, if you haven't got them already, copies of the original invoices for the previous services that details what has been done.

Problems tend to occur when people don't keep to the service schedules because the vehicle has done relatively low mileage etc. The Ducato is on 'LongLife' should be serviced two years however dealers recommend that a low mileage vehicle is serviced annually. 

With regards to the belts - the interval is 5 years but if one is perished (which it shouldn't have one really) it should be replaced.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

My own view : it needs a service. Personally I have no confidence in leaving any vehicle for 2 years without one, and in particular with the idea that oil can last that long without a change. Wouldn't like to comment on the belts. Fuel treatment is something & nothing...they're a tenner down local motor factors.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Personally I have mine serviced annually regardless of the mileage.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Oscarmax said:


> No mention of the Fuel Filter ?


Or new clutch :?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

owl459 said:


> The Fiat garage now want to replace an Aux. drive belt. Air & Oil filters and add fuel treatment.What would you do?. Does it need another Service yet? Thanks, Doug.


I am suspicious of any 'garage' that wants to add 'fuel treatment'. Is it part of the manufacturer's recommended service schedule? I doubt it.

I agree with others that what ought to be done, depends on exactly what was done at the previous service.

Why are you in discussion with your Fiat garage? Did you go to them for advice, or have they contacted you un-asked?

I do all my own servicing with assistance from my mechanic son if required but if I was going to a garage and was told i needed 'fuel treatment' I'd walk away. This is just my opinion of course .......

Harvey


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My arrangement with our garage, a commercial specialist, is first year low mileage service, second year 'full monty'.
We did talk about cam belt change but decided next year on its 5th anniversary would be acceptable.

The garage's opinion is that age was far more important then mileage.


----------



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to all so far. Ingram . I consulted the Fiat agents, who are the ones including Fuel treatment. They want £354 for an aux. drive belt air and fuel fiters and oil change & filter.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Proof*

Hi All,
Can any one out there give 100% scientitific evedence thet any single item deterioates on a modern motor vehicle ie what proof is there that modern synthetic oils protect less with age? 
Mmodern DOT x none hydroscopic brake fluid -does this age?
Not war stories but actual real proof
Every oil change depletes the earths recources if Fiat say oil changes are needed at XXXXK miles why change before this ? 
Old buffer bullsh*t from "the day" seems to rule 
My company lease cars go to the max and cover all mileages whatever the manufacturer says goes
Fiat do not require a first year service on X250 (this requirement was removed from UK handbooks)
However if you have the cash and want to spend it I am sure the next owner will get great value from your money 
TIC 
Ray


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Fiat actually recommends a low mileage service. I know it's not in the handbook but I called their Customer Service Department and the advice I was given was clear about this. The advice that I've seen and read over the years - such as http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/faq/oil/ -has always been equally clear. For the relatively low cost of an oil and filter change, I didn't think twice about having it done. Also by having the stamp in the book and proof of service, it removes any concerns that any future purchaser might have.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can I just add to these queries please?

Coming up to 3rd Anniversary of our x2/50. It's had a "low mileage " service for last two years. Mileage is now 21000

Should I now ask the garage to add air filter change, brake fluid change, and fuel filter change, to the oil and oil filter change done on last two services??

Or just keep to another "Oil change only" service?.....or something different??

As you're probably aware handbook doesn't help till you've done 47000k when it';s a full blown service

Thanks in advance

(Fiat have done 2 other services, inmdependent will do next)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

IMO I would go for the 'full monty' now.

The full service will also include fuel filter, pollen filter etc.

The price stings a bit but if you are thinking of an extended trip in the near future (summer's coming) then it would be good to know that everything is in good order before you set out.

I've had the full service at 23000 miles and had to have a bit of work on the rear/hand brakes to pass the MOT. They now work better than ever, even when new.


----------



## Graham101 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Owner's Handbook provided when I bought my Fiat 160 3 litre multijet in May 2007 states a first service at 45000 kilometrres (28,000 miles). This is stated as the same for the range 120-160 multijet. However, when I had some warranty work done (water ingress issue) the local Fiat garage told me that it should be serviced ever 12 months, which included oil and oil filter change, pollen filter, fuel filter, air filter. 
Now it is out of warranty and I was far from happy with local Fiat dealer I looked into service schedules again. Eventually, after many telephone calls with Fiat - even quoting Ref book number of my Owners Handbook, they sent me another booklet titled ' Fiat Service & Warranty booklet for converted vehicles' valid from July 2007. In this there is a section for low mileage vehicles where it states there should be an annual service (for vehicles with less than an annual mileage of 18,000. This includes the various items mentioned above plus other basic checks like tyre checks, lights, windscreen washers, brake pads, battery charge. drive belt condition. Brake fluid should be changed at 3 years and the timing belt at 5 years (NB 160 multijet has a timing chain which does not need changing). 
Hope this helps. I actually asked Fiat what would have happened if I had had a major engine repair needed and I had not had it serviced under the low mileage service schedule as the original handbook supplied has no mention of this - their answer was not unexpectedly - somewhat vague.
In truth I think it makes sense to change oil on a more regular basis than at 28,000 miles, but what annoys me intensely that Fiat takes so long to get its act together on what is really required leaving their customers in the dark.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to you both for speedy replies-I intend booking a service this am so that was helpful.

Yes according to the original handbook for my 160 multijet (never received any update) there';s no mention of annual/low mileage bservice and I only picked this up from the helpful people on this Forum

On balance I think spacerunner is correct; we are due three trips across La Manche this year, first one in early May so it'll be grasping the nettle and & going for the Full Service.....at least it'll be cheaper than paying the Fiat price-I hope!

Thanks again


----------

